# Sling TV



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone have it? Happy with it?

Sling is TV streaming over Internet. Competitor to cable TV.

https://www.sling.com/


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've thought about it a couple of times, however between HuluPlus - commercial free for $11, and Netflix $9, - for $20 a month I can watch anything I want commercial free at any time I want. The only exceptions to that are shows in their current season on CBS or CW (which is owned by CBS) which you have to go to CBS website (or CW website) and put up with their commercials (or wait a year until they come out on Netflix).

If you watch a lot of sports (which we do not) Sling sounds like a good deal. However, at least when I checked last, there was no way to record off of Sling, so you would have to watch the events live.

You can also get Hulu Plus with commercials for $7 a month - the extra $4 for commercial free is very much worth it for us.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm going to give up cable, so I want at least 1 cable news channel and Sling has CNN plus local Fox and NBC stations. If Sling had either Fox News or Fox Business I would have already switched.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Then that's all the reason you need to get it. I could care less about cable news. I get all the news I want online and by listening to the radio, but everyone is different.


----------

